# Johnstown PA 1960s project



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

So after doing a lot more research I decided to go with 1950s-1960s era.
The major reason is that around that decade there the steam locomotives were still around and at the same time disel and electric were also being used. So more variety and more trains to play with while at the same time staying historically accurate.

I alsco choe PRR and it seems also like an obvious choice because it was one of the largest rail corporations durings the 20th centuary. Should be easy to get model trains.


For my passanger train service I decided to go with Broadway Limitted service between NYC and Chicago. I already got on amazon the 4 passanger trains by Kato and now I am looking for GG1 electric PRR locomotive with DCC. 

Any idea where I can ge those online? Kato are sold out.
Besides Kato what are other manufactures that are high quality? 
Will Kato passanger train be compatible with lets say Broway Limited International locomotive?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

As far as I know,only one of your specific choices can be found.Broadway Limited Imports has offered E8As & Bs in PRR colors.I have a pair of E8As (UP) and they're nice units.If you're lucky,there may be a few units available at BLI or distibutors.BTW,they're sound equipped.

Kato also has made E8 in A & B models,but none in PRR colors that I know of.Then the GG1 units...I don't know if there was ever one made in N scale.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Correction on the GG1...both Arnold and Kato have offered GG1's.Arnold introduced it in 1971 and Kato did in 2008.Spookshow rates the Kato units as jewels,the problem may be finding one though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the most respected on line dealers,
Model Train Stuff has them.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Scale-GG1-s-s/2478.htm

Don


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

DonR said:


> One of the most respected on line dealers,
> Model Train Stuff has them.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Scale-GG1-s-s/2478.htm
> ...


No. It does not have PRR colors with DCC. They only have Amtrak with DCC. I need an PRR unit with DCC pre-installed.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a little searching and could find only one with DCC...Ebay 201215149446...it is Tuscan Red and said to be lightly used.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I did a little searching and could find only one with DCC...Ebay 201215149446...it is Tuscan Red and said to be lightly used.


no it won't work. this one is red and I need tuscan red.
why is it so hard to find these damn locomotives. lol.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh well. Seems like these are too hard to find. So I bit my bullet and bought one without DCC chip. I will be installing it myself. Looking from youtube videos it does not seem too hard and it is much cheaper.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought two Broadway E-8's from Top Hobby Trains. The sound is remarkable!


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

According to the railroad history books, all steam had disappeared from the major railroads by 1956. But there were E-8 diesels in use beginning in 1954, so they are late transitional era locomotives....


----------

